# Pics of our whiteface cinnamon pearl



## shoopkitten (May 9, 2011)

Here are pics of the new girl. Her mom was a whiteface cinnimon pearl and dad was a grey pearl split to whiteface.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

oh she is so pretty


----------



## shoopkitten (May 9, 2011)

Thank you, we think so! We're 99% sure she is a girl. Her clutchmates were 2 whiteface lutinos and another white face cinnamon pearl.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

He/she is a beauty  According to the mutations of the parents the bird can be either sex. The father would have also been split to cinnamon.


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

What a beautiful bird


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

awww she reminds me of Erin.... what a cutie


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I love this mutation...she's beautiful!


----------



## shoopkitten (May 9, 2011)

Thank you. She is a good girl. She has been super quiet and is a little skiddish. She has never been hand fed so we're working on that. Its a bit of a struggle but I give her breaks every few mins and she doesn't fight it too bad. She mainly shakes her head when i offer the syringe.


----------



## ctaylor60 (Mar 28, 2011)

Shes so beautiful! How old is she?


----------



## shoopkitten (May 9, 2011)

She is about 4 1/2 weeks.


----------

